# Secrets of the Rut



## Jim (Nov 17, 2015)

This was a cool article with some great pictures!

https://www.outdoorlife.com/features/secrets-of-the-rut/


----------



## -CN- (Nov 17, 2015)

That was great. Thanks!


----------



## overboard (Nov 18, 2015)

Good read!
That time here, saw a doe with 4 buck trailing her the other day, looked like a darn deer train going through the woods!


----------



## lovedr79 (Nov 18, 2015)

pretty cool!


----------

